# posting picture



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

how do i post a picture that is in my email to this board ?...thanks


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Save the picture to your hard drive.
Then you can attach it to your post.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Have you figured out how to post pictures yet?


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

The first step would be to save the email image to your hard drive. 

When you press the "Post Reply" button, the "Reply to Thread" window pops up. Below the reply box, you'll see an assortment of icons, and below that you'll see an "Additional Options" box. You will need to click on "Manage Attachments" and navigate to where you saved the image, to post a picture.

Be advised that images posted must be no more than 800 pixels wide. If your image is larger than that, it must be re-sized before posting.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Well, he has had a year to figure it out!


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Dang... Spank redspeck for resurrecting a dead thread, and spank me for not noticing


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm trying it out.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

and it worked!:texasflag


----------

